# [2007 Thread] Good place to get passport photos taken?



## Denise L (Jan 8, 2007)

Mine expires later this year, plus I want to get passports for the kids. Where do you guys get your photos taken? My last one was taken at Wolf Photo (one of those small photo processing booth-type places). That was nearly 10 years ago, so I was assuming that things have changed with digital cameras. If anyone has any suggestions, please let me know, thanks!


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 8, 2007)

Will you be renewing via your county office?.  Where I live, the county service center where you can turn your passport application in also does the pictures for an additional nominal charge.  They do driver's license renewals, etc., so have the equipment for that.  I've done one before at a photo chain, ProEx, in our area, and I noticed that a local travel agent in the area had a sign in their window promoting passport photos.


----------



## Barbara (Jan 8, 2007)

We did ours at Costco, the price was the lowest in the area and we got the pictures right away.  
I heard that you can do your own with a digital camera, but I don't know how that works.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 8, 2007)

Costco would be great if ours does it! I'll try them this week. Thanks!

I will be renewing through the local Post Office, I think, which offers some sort of photos but it didn't seem like it would be as efficient as going to an actual photo place. I can't remember what their prices were, but Costco will probably be less, plus I need to go there anyhow.  For the kids, not sure where the best place for them would be. Especially my 4-year-old, who is going through a "no photo" phase. I suppose I can wait a year until he outgrows it, since we aren't planning any out of country travel in 2007.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 8, 2007)

Walgreens, Longs, etc does it. Quick and cheap.

-David


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 8, 2007)

You can get passport photo's almost anywhere. We went to our local Walmart. Our daughter had hers one at Walgreens.Almost anyplace that has a photo center seems capable of producing a simple passport photo.

Look at the photo carefully before leaving to make certain all of your facial features show. A girl at work sent hers in and had her application rejected because her head was turned slightly, obscuring one of her ears. Since they could not see both of her ears, she had to have the photo's taken again before they would issue her passport.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Jan 8, 2007)

I went in Saturday to our local AAA office for pictures.  We're Gold members so my daughter and mine were both free.  The helper had to take my picture twice because the first time the glare on my glasses prevented being able to see my eyes.  She reminded me that our local main PO will only take Passport applications 9-3 weekdays and by appointment only on Saturday.  In addition, BOTH parents must be present with their child and birth certificate (it's here first passport).


----------



## Keitht (Jan 8, 2007)

Any of the photo booths produce pictures that are acceptable for passports.  You certainly don't need to go to a photographer to get them done.
You can do them yourself if you have a digital camera and photo printer, but quite honestly I don't think it's worth the effort unless you need pics for a large number of people.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 8, 2007)

I try to use the free service for AAA members if I am in either Raleigh or Rocky Mount around the time I need them for a passport renewal, or more often for a visa.  Otherwise, I use the local Eckerds Drugs for passport photos.


----------



## nerodog (Jan 8, 2007)

*passport photo*

I went to AAA also... free for AAA plus, $7.25 for reg members, I think it was about 10 for non members. But, CVS also takes them in the photo dept. cheaoper... 6 or 7 bucks...Postoffice also does it but each one has its own schedule.


----------



## JoAnn (Jan 8, 2007)

I went to AAA for mine and it was free (we were members at the time).  They told me I had to take my glasses off (which I wear all the time) for my picture so the security/customs people could see my eyes.  I have glasses that darken in the light/sun/flash.


----------



## urple2 (Jan 8, 2007)

I went to the post office, since they were the ones that rejected the first photos taken, when I turned in my paperwork to them. It was 15 bucks for the photos.


----------



## IreneLF (Jan 8, 2007)

Our local CVS drugstore charged $8 per sheet and they could fit 6 photos on the sheet. They put three of us on one sheet, one person's  on the next and didn't charge us for the second sheet. A lot less than in the old days! Looks as though many places have a digital setup.


----------



## charford (Jan 8, 2007)

Our county offices do them right where they take the application, just step back and look at the camera! There are certain requirements for passport photos - certain anatomical features need to be visible, the size of the head has to be a certain proportion. I would go somewhere where they do know what they're doing. I've had passport photos rejected by the gov't before, and they were taken by a professional photographer. 

FedEx/Kinko's also does them.


----------



## debraxh (Jan 9, 2007)

I had mine done at Wolf last year but DH got his at Walgreens for less than half the price!  Luckily my employer paid for mine...


----------



## Jennie (Jan 9, 2007)

I recently went to the designated post office in my area, with photos taken at CVS. I arrived about 15 minutes before the Passport window was due to close. There were several people ahead of me and much fussing was occurring because the camera for taking the photos was not working. The supervisor came by and said that those of us with photos who were RENEWING our passport could save the $30. processing fee the post office adds on for handling the application, if we wanted to fill out the form ourselves and mail it. He gave us an application form plus a standard size envelope. It was a breeze to fill out--took just a few minutes.

The completed form was then placed in an envelope with the 2 passport pictures, my soon to expire passport, and a personal check for
(I think) $67.. It is mailed to the address listed in the simple instruction page attached to the application form. The supervisor suggested that it be sent certified mail, return receipt requested, but said this is optional, not required.

The application form to RENEW  a passport can be downloaded from the Internet at: https://pptform2.state.gov/DS82/Eligibility.aspx
It's available as a pdf form that can be filled out on-line and printed out ready to sign and send. Or the blank form can be printed and filled in with pen.

A friend of mine submitted her application through the post office service a week before me. I received my renewed passport two weeks before she did. So it seems that having the post office process it did not expedite it.

NOTE: the above procedure cannot be used by people applying for their first passport. The procedure is  outlined at: http://travel.state.gov/passport/passport_1738.html#


----------



## marcmuff (Jan 9, 2007)

I did my own with my digital camera.  Hung a sheet over the front door for a background.  I got the specs on-line with the application; i.e. size, amount of face on the the picture, etc.  If you take your own you can choose a "good" one to submit.  LOL.


----------



## azsunluvr (Jan 9, 2007)

Our Walgreens was only $7 for the photos. Our county office required that we bring the photos. Both county and post office will measure to make sure it fits the requirements. Our post offices only accept passport applications during certain hours, so check on that first if you use them. I found the county office to be faster. Download the app and have everything ready. Everyone's so much nicer when you have it all ready for them!


----------



## Denise L (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks for all of the great information! I went to Costco today to pick up supplies and stopped by the Photo Center. $5.40 for my two passport photos, and it was really simple and easy. Yippee!

I have the application already so I guess I will fill it out and send it to save the $30 processing fee or whatever the local Post Office will charge me. I will have to double check the fees.

As far as the kids go, I guess I will just wait until my soon-to-be-5-year-old gets over his aversion to photo-taking. Maybe another 6 months or so. I have those applications too, but there is no use taking him for a photo when he will just run the opposite direction.

Thanks again, everyone!


----------



## geekette (Jan 10, 2007)

Also check the hours during which your post office will process passports.  Ours had limited hours, and not every business day.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 10, 2007)

AAA is free if you are a gold member. Sears photo center was around 15.00.


----------



## Bee (Jan 10, 2007)

I just had passport photo taken today at Rite Aid.  Each sheet $4.99.

Sandy


----------



## chubby (Jan 11, 2007)

You lot do not no how hard it is to get a passport photo in  Australia I had to get four lots of photos taken and have them all regected for them being to dark or to light or haveing a   shine on glasses so of to a photographer I had to go and pay the earth for this photo with gasses with no lenzes same type as I where then it was lightend in parts an darkend in others and to send four small photos for them to choose from if you can just go to a photo booth and get it taken half your luck


----------



## Neesie (Jan 11, 2007)

*This isn't true anymore*



dougp26364 said:


> You can get passport photo's almost anywhere. We went to our local Walmart. Our daughter had hers one at Walgreens.Almost anyplace that has a photo center seems capable of producing a simple passport photo.
> 
> Look at the photo carefully before leaving to make certain all of your facial features show. A girl at work sent hers in and had her application rejected because her head was turned slightly, obscuring one of her ears. Since they could not see both of her ears, she had to have the photo's taken again before they would issue her passport.



I take passport photos at a large University.  (Actually I have another job at the University but I do a fair amount of passports each week).  We charge $10 per sheet, two identical photos on each sheet.  It was about two years ago that they dropped the requirement to have your left ear showing.  

Your friend that had her picture taken at an angle may have mistakenly gotten the type of photos that non-resident aliens use to get their green cards.  (called OPT)  Just until recently (about a year) they used the same passport format only slightly smaller, no smiles, head at an angle, no jewelry and left ear lobe showing.  Now they just face straight ahead, no smile, dimensions from forehead to chin are smaller.  I have a feeling that whoever took her photo got the two procedures mixed up.  I know I try really hard to get my customers a satisfactory photo and I let them approve it before sending it to the printer.  If they don't like it, I erase the image and try again.  But passport photos are harsh, at least with the lighting in my office.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 20, 2009)

*$5 Off Passport Photos Or Anything Else At Rite-Aid -- 2 Days Only.*




Bee said:


> I just had passport photo taken today at Rite Aid.  Each sheet $4.99.


Click here for print & snip Rite Aid coupon good for $5 off $20 purchase February 20 & 21, 2009. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## devilsrule2004 (Feb 27, 2009)

fedex, or i even think USPS does em too... were i live the place in the mall does every tthing, processes them pics n all.. it was really easy


----------



## kelela92 (Feb 27, 2009)

I just had to post.....DH and I got ours done at Costco. Mine turned out so "good" that DH actually keeps it in his wallet. Sick, but true. Sadly, when they did DH's passport, I'm not sure WHAT they did, but they overexposed his good photo. So on his passport, he's got shiny white spots on his face. It's quite bad. I'm surprised WE can't reject it and say it's horrible. I'm serious. This isn't just oh bad day. This is badly overexposed. 

What I don't get.....is they don't USE the actual photo anyways. I mean, it's all digitized on the paper now.

Oh, and if you drive or sail over a border, you guys may think about getting the passport CARD (since it's cheaper to get when you renew or newly apply).


----------



## nerodog (Mar 1, 2009)

*Passport pics*

AAA is free if you are a member... try CVS Pharmacy also... very quick and easy !!


----------

